# Gcse aproaching



## rosie in dahouse (May 8, 2007)

I'm 16 and have chronic ibs and sereve anixiety , i've had ibs since i moved up to high school(4 years) it happened because of the stress of leaving a school i was at for 8 years as it was a first and middle. Now i'm 16 worser than ever i have just received citalopram 20 mg to help with my anixiety and inturn my ibs , but i have been on it for 2 1/2 weeks there seems to be no different to my anxiety i still sometimes when i get in a panic i start having the gaging reflex. the only thing the medication has done for me at the moment is making me tired and yawy all the time and i'm un able to focus a lot which isn't got when i only got less than a month till my GCSE's . At the moment just to get me to attend 1-2 times a week of school i been taking imodium , i started off with 8 which blocked me up till the next night but my body got used to after a month and i was stil able to go to the loo. so and the same with 9 so now i'm on 10-11 imodium to get me to one day of school but it does leave me blocked for 2 days which can be a nie thing as it lets me be normal but doing this twice a week on average is making me have a bowel impaction . which i had it before when i first had ibs so i have to make sure my bowel doesn't get to full as only 3 months ago i was in serve pain due to my bowel being full. i gess you'r wondering my i writing this well i'll tell you . I'm wondering if i should carry on with citalopram , i'm wondering if i should have imdoium twice a week . and i also really wondered about my gcsce aproaching as i really behind in english and science as the days i go in i don't really learn much as i'm not , i have loads of books on subjects so i tutor myself sort of but i can't with english and it really important i pass with it to help me get a job or something. I feel really stuck. Also the days i have my exams some after days after each other there's one week were i have 3 continueous days . i really don't know what to do , now way can i ahve imoduim 3 days in a row and if i did my bowel is really going to exspolled. me and my mum was hopeing this citalopram will work so that buscopan will work , as buscopan works when i not that nervous as normaly my neves overide the medication. i feel really schrewd . i just feel like running away of course i can as i can't use other tolets. i know it all seems jumbled up i did tell you i'm having trouble focusing . sorry for the punuation and spellings as i not very good at it.can i ask you something ? my hosptial has never done any tests on my only a stelive i stupid x-ray . i sort of belive i may have something other aswell like ibd or something as i keep getting pains where my intestine is and me stomach and kidneys. from Rosie who's life is ####


----------



## Volleyball Girl (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,Im sorry you've been having so many problems going on with your health. Im 15 and since last july I've literally been going through hell, although now my health seems to be improving. One thing that would probably be improtant 4 you would be to insist that the hospital does more tests to be on the same side, and for you to check out 4 blood in your bowels. I used to be on Citalopram, but to be honest, it's done absolutely nothing. Because of that i missed my entire first semester of school, only going to school about 10 days in the whole semester. If I were you, I'd ask your doctor if Gabapentine would be right for you, because it works to try to regulate your bowels. The only other advice I'd have 4 you is to never give up, because after the hell I went through I really believe that it pays off!!


----------



## rosie in dahouse (May 8, 2007)

Thanks i'll look into to that


----------

